# Can goats eat FRESH grass clippings?



## yeshuaisiam

NO chemicals used. It's bermuda grass (I think bermuda hay is bermuda grass). They will be FRESH.

Not the only thing the goats will eat. 

It's coming off pasture land with good clean non-fertilizer grass that has just been out in the open. 

It would be cut, bagged, and put into the goat feeder.

I'm just wondering if it is moderately healthy enough for a goat to eat. I really can't see why not, but just wondering if anybody has experience with this.


----------



## xymenah

I know with horses if its not dry they will colic on it. Don't know if its the same for goats maybe someone else can step in with some better advice.


----------



## nubians2

My goats eat fresh grass clippings in limited quantities. When we mow the grass we will throw over grass from some of the bigger piles. They love it But... make sure that they have had hay first.


----------



## Itchysmom

I agree with the above...a little bit is fine as long as they do not gorge themselves. I would lay it out and dry it, i\like they doo hay. Lay it in rows, turn it once a day and bale it up when completely dry. Then you should have no problems feeding it.

This is what I plan to do with the Brohme grass on my property for some winter feed. I will cut it in rows, let it dry and then store it.


----------



## yeshuaisiam

Just to bring this thread back up, and correct some of the responses after further research.

Bermuda grass IS coastal hay.

The correct name is Coastal Bermuda Grass. 

So far we have 10 week old does and have NEVER once given them hay. They look absolutely wonderful. Slick coats, great clear eyes, and modestly plump. Lots of energy and they play all the time. They just eat the fresh Bermuda grass and leafy greens around the pasture. 

We are cutting the grass in the pasture (no chemicals/fertilizers etc) and storing it/turning it to dry for the winter.


----------



## potentialfarm

First of all, I want to say that your username is very awesome, yeshuaisiam!  
I hadn't noticed your previous posts, but during the summer, everyone here is eating all they want of fresh green stuff & as you have discovered, it doesn't hurt them at all once their bellies are used to it...We put piles in their pen & they act like it's candy, while they have stuff all around them getting to the point that I'm thinking I should head in there w/the mower. Now you have me thinking that I should experiment with drying it properly & turning it into winter forage... Don't need special equipment for that, just a bit of manual labor & it'd be so much healthier than some of the hay bales I buy!


----------



## KW Farms

xymenah said:


> I know with horses if its not dry they will colic on it
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't quite right...if it's fed right after cutting...and you don't overdo it...it won't cause any problems...it's just like if they were to graze on it. It's when it's partially dry is when it will cause issues. Either feed it as soon as it's cut and in small quanitities or feed it when it's fully dry. Never feed it partially dry.
> 
> You can feed fresh grass clippings to goats as long as they're already used to eating pasture grass and you don't overdo it. If they're on hay and you feed them the grass sometimes they'll get runny poo.
Click to expand...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is very interesting Kylee! I have heard the same thing, not to feed it to horses as they will colic.... I heard also it was not good cause of something to do with the mower blade... don't know.... But thank you for that information!


----------



## firelight27

I've actually been told by a couple of vets that when you cut the grass it drastically changes the sugars. This is why you don't feed it to horses or they can colic or founder. I'm sure very fresh, as in minutes after you cut it, its is still mostly the same as it was uncut but I will have to agree with Kylee....if you let it sit at all but its not fully dry, don't feed it. You are just asking for tummy troubles from bloat to scours to who knows what. I would personally thoroughly dry it so that the sugar danger is not an issue.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree in moderation.... but ..my goats are weird... they will sniff at it and pee on it... :doh:


----------



## KW Farms

Yeah...mine don't like them either...they used it as bedding instead.


----------



## pennyspasture

Don't know if it is ttrue or not, but with horses there is a possibility they won't chew the short, cut grass well and this creates a choking hazzard.


----------



## Goober

My understanding of the reason not to feed the clippings is that due to the cutting method, they mold very easily and quickly. That said, I HAVE fed VERY fresh clippings to my first horse. So, based on my understanding, very fresh cuttings or properly dried should be fine. But don't pull some from yesterday's mower bag pile. They will already be starting to mold/ferment.


----------



## Lamancha Lady

I feed my horse fresh cut grass too and he never got sick from it. I give some to my goats too but the prefer just to go get there own.


----------



## MsCedarSwamp

I have given both fresh clippings. A lawnmower will make smaller pieces that "could" cause issues with the horses. The bush hog will also make smaller cuttings than what is generally used in hay making, but not so small that it is a major issue. In moderation it has been fine with my horses, I've only given it to them fresh or after drying for several days. I have read recently that during/shortly after baling it can emit noxious fumes, and it's best not to feed FRESHLY baled hay (maybe in a stalled situation with little ventilation??) I'll see if I can find that article again and post it.


----------

